# Exploration of wound after C-Section



## campy1961 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am helping out a co-worker and new to coding OB-GYN.  Patient had a C-section on 10/21/11 developed a subfascial hematoma and the physician did a exploration of the wound and evacuation of the hematoma.  Would I use 49000?  

We removed the subcuticular suture to open the wound and noted that there was some blood and clot in the subq fat however, the majority of the hematoma was some fascial. We prior to open the incision on the patient's right side measuring about 3 cm at the juncture then vigorously suctioned and irrigated to out about 500 cc of clot thus rendering a total blood loss of about 1000 cc preoperatively.  

Then he closed the patient up. 

Any help would be helpful!
Thanks, Connie


----------



## ajs (Oct 27, 2011)

payalbhatt said:


> 49000,49002-59



Actually the only code allowed is the 49002 as this is a reopening and exploration of a recent laparotomy.

The provider did not make a new incision or exploration other than the surgical incision area so 49000 does not apply.


----------

